
The Road to Learning Web Development 2016/2017 Edition - amingilani
https://coggle.it/diagram/Vz9LvW8byvN0I38x
======
amingilani
OP Here, I found this as part of the video 2016/2017 MUST-KNOW WEB DEVELOPMENT
TECH [1] and thought this was a really neat thing to share. Check out other
videos by LearnCode.academy. That's how I got started with React.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBzRwzY7G-k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBzRwzY7G-k)

